# For Wurger



## Micdrow (Jul 26, 2011)

Well my friend after 2 years of waiting I finally got the pictures you requested of a Fw-190. Hope they help. Im still waiting on the second one to arrive. Hopfully it will still show up as there are 5 days left. If I missed a spot just ask hopfully I can get some more.

All the best 
Paul


----------



## A4K (Jul 26, 2011)

Great shots Paul! Looks like a restored original machine, am I right?


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 26, 2011)

A4K said:


> Great shots Paul! Looks like a restored original machine, am I right?



Actually to be honest Im not sure the history of this machine.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh my....


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 26, 2011)

Actually I think this is a Flug Werk replica made in Germany with the orginal drawings but could be wrong. Werk plate does not seem right to me.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 26, 2011)

Beaut pics Paul, and yes, it will be one of the Flug Werk aircraft, as their is only one genuine '190 flying at the moment, in the colours it originally wore in Russia.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks Terry!!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 26, 2011)

Beauty pics Paul!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 27, 2011)

Excellent pics Paul!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 27, 2011)

Excellent photos Paul.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2011)

Wonderful, Paul. Thank you so much.


----------



## mikewint (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow, great shots, sure looks original, they did a great job


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 28, 2011)

Your welcome guys, Link to some info on this Fw-190

Fw 190 haunts AirVenture like a ghost from the past


----------



## Airframes (Jul 28, 2011)

Interesting link Paul, even tough rather dubious about the 'defection' and Britain designing landing gear based on the '190 !!


----------



## bob3170 (Jul 29, 2011)

wrong place, oops

I'm confused


----------



## bob3170 (Jul 29, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Interesting link Paul, even tough rather dubious about the 'defection' and Britain designing landing gear based on the '190 !!



Considering that the Hurricane had "wide track" landing gear in 1935.

great pics of a great looking bird


----------



## Splitter (Feb 16, 2014)

Hello friends!Is this A-8 or A-9?


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2014)

It's a modern replic of the Fw190A. So it is hard to tell what version she is. If you take her camo scheme and markings of the Sturmstaffel 1 into consideration it might be the A-7 or A-8/R2 type ( it depends on a source of the info ). Of course there is lack of main features for the type used by the unit I mean the armour plates around the cockpit and the Scheuklappen on the slided back cockpit conopy.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 16, 2014)

Splitter said:


> Hello friends!Is this A-8 or A-9?


It's based on the A-9 series


----------

